# Kato Paphos



## BOBSUE (Jun 8, 2008)

We will be moving soon to our new resiedent in Kato Paphos .Is there anyone who lives near the universal area, that we can get in touch with to have a chat about the life in cyprus and work situation. Looking forward to moving out.


----------



## andyandsheila (Jul 24, 2008)

Hi Bob & Sue, we moved out here 5 months ago, could meet for a chat and a beer and pass on our limited knowledge we are based up the road in Peyia, but pop into town most days if it helps we would love to, 
either way,
Good Luck on your new adventure, 
Andy& Sheila


----------



## BOBSUE (Jun 8, 2008)

Thanks for repling we will be in Cyprus on 3rd August arriving at 21:30 and it will be lovely to meet up with you and have a chat.Will be in touch when we get there,we have a cyprus mobile no and can arrange to see you the week we are there. See you soon Bob and Sue


----------



## andyandsheila (Jul 24, 2008)

Bob Sue will PM with all our details ie Cyprus moby and landline tomorrow Fri


----------



## BOBSUE (Jun 8, 2008)

Thanks look forward to hearing from you.


----------

